# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال درمورد منبع امتحان نهایی

## bigrez

سلام من چندسال پیش (سال 91) کنکور تجربي دادم و میخوام سال 96دوباره کنکور بدم واسه ترمیم معدل شهریور دروس شیمی و ریاضی و زیست سوم شرکت کردم فقط چون منابع تغییر کرده میخواستم لطف کنید ویه جزوه یاکتاب بهم پیشنهاد بدید ک فقط با خوندمش برای امتحان نهایی نمره خوبی بگیرم .پیشاپیش  ممنون از راهنماييتون

----------

